# Possible new TKO track



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

Well, I have been trolling the forums for a few weeks now. Seems like a great group here. I am just getting back into HO. Mainly due to the lack of space I cannot create the type of 1/32 track I want. My son is a few years older and he has been asking me to get things set up again. 

I have this general design in mind for a few years. I was really surprised to com across an almost duplicate track in the members track thread.

I guess imitation is the best form of flattery. I hope it does not offend them. It just seems to suit my needs and my sons request of a bridge 

Anyway I am very close to ordering this and would love your opinions. especially the guy I unwittingly copied the track from. The layout will be 12 x 5 - 4 lanes

Thanks Brian


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice, but...*

I have a TKO and think that it's great!
The only thing I have against your plan is the fact it uses consistent radii on turns. Plainly speaking, it looks like something that could be built with sectional plastic track.
Loosen up. Go with flowing turns that have increasing or decreasing radii...
Enjoy...

Scott


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Scott has a very good point. If you are going to a custom track, why not utilize the full potential? When I changed from Tomy to a Max-Trax, although
still sectional, I basically smoothed the previous design layout. A pair of
reversing keyholes & a consistent 180 were replaced w/increasing and 
decreasing radius turns.


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

This is why I posted this here. Both are correct. Although I do like the huge sweeping turn on the left side.

I will work on it.

My other decision is lane spacing. would you go 1-5/8 or 1-3/4? the cool thing about TKO is everything is adjustable and kind makes me feel like Brett Farve. I change my mind every morning.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I like the big sweeper too.

If it were mine, I'd lose the squiggles in the infield and replace them with a chacine on the entrance coming off the bridge and a gradual "bend" into the curve at the end.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey, looks familiar! :wave: Mine is about 12.5 x 4.5, made by Brystal. I would keep the lanes at standard Tomy spacing, I like the cars close as it makes for more interesting races, especially in the esses.

It's a great layout, I guarantee you will love it! Awesome for t-jets through super stocks, have a great time with it! And keep the squiggles, make those drivers earn the upcoming straightaway! 

Marty


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

Marty,

your are the one I was referring to. I just could not find where I saw it. T-jets are what I like the most. Gunna give G-jets a try also. Those blinding fast cars a little to much for me right know.


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

Made a slight modification to the turn on the overpass. I wanted a little more area for landscaping and thought it would give a litte more visibility to cars coming out from under the bridge.


I have not decided if I will go with reed swithes. TKO recommend them. 

I am very undecided on the a slight banking of the large sweeper.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Something else to think of..*

Just another little sniglet to think of when planning a track.
Overpass height...
I can't run AW (or Aurora) tractor trailers on my layout.
The over pass is too low.
At least that saves me money because I have no reason to buy the tractor trailers... 

Scott


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

You shouldn't have too many problems with visibility of the cars coming under the bridge, here is what mine looks like....

And I think a little bit of bank could be cool, just don't overdo it...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

bkreaume said:


> I am very undecided on the a slight banking of the large sweeper.


By all means bank it!!! Seeing the cars go through a bank just adds so much more to it, IMO...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree. Bank it.:dude:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

man you guys have some nice looking tracks!love that bank shot randy!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Funny how every differnt picture from every different board member shows their favorite type of cars they run.

One guy shows the old datsuns and then some cool cup cars , and some awsome open wheel racers.

I love it!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

WOW those are some really cool pics. I do like the banking.

What height would you recommend on the Bridge? I was thinking 3 inch clearance.


----------



## JMJ Racing (Feb 20, 2010)

noddaz said:


> I have a TKO and think that it's great!
> The only thing I have against your plan is the fact it uses consistent radii on turns. Plainly speaking, it looks like something that could be built with sectional plastic track.
> Loosen up. Go with flowing turns that have increasing or decreasing radii...
> Enjoy...
> ...


ho newb here. what is a TKO track?:wave:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

http://www.cnccustomcutting.com/id53.html


----------



## Roddgerr (Feb 8, 2006)

I have a TKO track. I have 2 1/4" clearance on my overpass and the trucks make it through. BTW, TKO make a great track.


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

its amazing how the track start looking the same this is my tko i ordered in dec 
my overpass comes off the sweeper i also had todd split track at the 8ft mark so i can expand it later


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

Thats a nice looking track. How long did it take to receive your track.?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

mahorsc said:


> its amazing how the track start looking the same this is my tko i ordered in dec
> my overpass comes off the sweeper i also had todd split track at the 8ft mark so i can expand it later


Great layout, looks like a variation on one of our local ones, here's what we are running on...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=283845


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

bkreaume said:


> Thats a nice looking track. How long did it take to receive your track.?


i ordered in dec but i wont get it till mid march that way i dont have to move it we move to new house on the 15th


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

if you look at drawing theres a black line at the 8ft mark so i can expand not knowing how much room i was going to have now i know i have to order 4 more feet per section


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

Well, I need to change the thread title to 'Just ordered my TKO track' 

I have to say Todd has been a pleasure to work with. He took every second I needed to answer all my questions. 

Now the waiting begins 8 weeks until Christmas in April. Makes me feel like a little kid again.

Brian


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

SWEET! Congrats Brian, what layout did you go with?


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

It could be mistaken as the your track that is for sure. Just the overpass is changed a little like the second drawing posted. After some discussion with TKO I decided against the banking since it runs under the bridge an it is a large sweeping turn. I may end up shimming the outside just to add the slightest banking.

Final dimensions
11' 6" x 5'
46.5 Feet outside diameter 
1.75" lane spacing
9.25' track width

I will post the final drawing later.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

VERY cool! Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Congrats & enjoy!  Good decision with 1.75" lane spacing, you will like it!


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

Only 20 day until the promise date of when the track will be ready. This is worse than watching woodland scenics grass grow. 

waiting.. waiting... waiting...


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

tick.... tock....
tick.... tock....

We're waiting with ya! Can't wait to see some pics on arrival!!!


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh Boy Oh Boy... confirmed the track is on schedule. Only 6 Days until it is ready. Bad new is I may have to wait an extra week to pick it up.

Something about a big project and I cannot take of work next week.

Blah blah blah blah.

I need to check my lottery ticket.


----------

